# Slash - Made in stoke live Blu-Ray



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I got the above DVd and the CD album for Christmas as I'm a big Guns N Roses and Slash fan and its amazing. Playing the blu-Ray through my 5.1 sound system its loud and very good quality and the picture is the best I've seen on a concert Blu-ray. If your a fan its very highly recommended in my opinion just wish I'd known about it and could have gone. It would have definately been the best concert I'd ever been to.


----------

